# Age of Empires II The Age of Kings: Population Limit



## FFfanatic (Jan 4, 2005)

How do you change the population limit in a custom scenario. I played the level I created and the population maxed at 75, is there anyway to change it to 200? I ask this because I have looked in all the menus available in the screen and haven't been able to find it. Also, can you set spearmen,etc. to attack anyone that gets near it. Normally, they just sit there until someone claims them for their own. Then they get to use them, instead of, as wished, kill them.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

it sound like youre using gaia units ... are they grey until someone gets near them and then they become their own?
if so, you need to change the player for which youre placing the unit. you can change the number of players in the same when you change the pop limit. off the top of my head, im not exactly sure what menu you go under, but its definately there.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

ok found it

its under the Players menu:

you can set Number Of Players:

and theres Pop Limit, defaulted at 75. just enter any number between 75 and 200.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

and FYI's:
http://pc.ign.com/articles/576/576023p1.html
http://pc.ign.com/articles/576/576023p1.html
http://pc.ign.com/articles/576/576023p1.html
AOE III!

woot cant wait


----------



## FFfanatic (Jan 4, 2005)

What I meant with someone attacking everyone is that there are 8 players in my scenario. I would like another person (almost essentially a 9th) that would attack the other 8, no matter what. That means I don't want to only have 7 playable people and have the 8th just have towers attacking everyone. I also just went into the game and I couldn't find that menu. I have the Gold Edition of AOE2, so that may have something to do with my inability to find the population limit box (maybe it wasn't programmed in?). So, if you could almost "draw" a picture for me that would help me find the population box. This is what my 'players' menu looks like (except it is spread out over the entire bottom of the screen) :

Selected Playerlayer1
Number of Players: 8
Starting Age: Dark Age
Wood/Food/Stone/Gold: 250 ea.
Color: Orange
String Name: 
" " :
Type of Player: either
Civilization: Persians


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The population box should be where when you select to play your map, then the options come up before you launch the game. That's where you select the limit. Also there are only 8 possible teams. You could just make a team with a ton of money with access to tons of gold and wood and food, which cannot be accessible to any other team and place a barracks / Archery etc somewhere on a map so it can produce units... Other than that I don't know what you can do


----------



## FFfanatic (Jan 4, 2005)

For the player, all I wanted was towers that would attack everything, no matter what side they were on. They would be there just to protect resources to make you lose a few guys trying to get them. I'm doing is a custom scenario, when I want to play it, I go to single player, click custom scenario, choose my map and difficulty level. Then you click 'ok' and it starts the game. It doesn't allow you to change any specifics (starting age, pop limit, civ, etc.), as opposed to what you can do in a map already programmed into the game(ones made by microsoft). There you are allowed to change the starting age, pop limit and civ. The other thing is that, when you play a multiplayer, it allows you to change whatever you want, but in single player, you can't. If you can answer that, thanks. Make a level yourself and try it, I doubt you will be able to change the things mentioned above. But if you do, tell me how you did it!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

For the population, check the manual on the CD. As for the towers, I will look into that. It might have to be a team again without any allies.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> For the population, check the manual on the CD. As for the towers, I will look into that. It might have to be a team again without any allies.


you have to set the diplomacy. make every player the ENEMY to whatever player you want to have the towers.

for example, if player 8 is the one with the towers, make players 1-7 the enemy to 8. then the towers will fire at whatever walks by.


----------



## fishhookz (Dec 26, 2004)

http://forum.teamxbox.com/showthread.php?t=318834

The next in the series will keep many busy.


----------



## FFfanatic (Jan 4, 2005)

I changed my map so there would be only 1 person that would attack everyone, so that is now fixed. About the pop limit. Try this, create a custom scenario, this can be done quickly by going to the map editor, clicking on the create scenario button, (when started) check the random map item and then click the generate map. Then exit and go to the single player option, choose the custom scenario option, it will then tell you to chose a map and difficulty level. It doesn't allow you to change things like civ, pop limit, etc., why? If someone can answer this, help!


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

mine does... 

you select your map by:
(in the Game Setup screen) where it says Game select Scenario...

find your map.

edit what you want. i can.
i dont know why it locks yours up.


----------



## FFfanatic (Jan 4, 2005)

The AOE2 game I'm trying to make the scenario for is the Age of Kings one. I found out that in the Conquerors Expansion that you can change the population limit. You can't change it though in the Age of Kings (that is the problem I'm trying to solve). But it still doesn't allow for a pregame menu where you can change anything you want. That all has to be done in the menu only available when creating a map. Also, is that for a custom scenario? Do you own the Gold Edition, because if you don't, then maybe they forgot to program that part into the game. Or do you have to check a box or do something else when creating the map to bring up the menu that allows you to change whatever you want? If you can find it let me know.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

yeah i got conquerors, not the gold edition... i got the game before that even came out. 

so youre saying youre using age of kings, NOT the conqs expansion?
then that may have been added to conqs.


----------



## FFfanatic (Jan 4, 2005)

Just to check, put in your Age of Kings disc and try doing what I did, see if you can find a way to make the population over 75. Hopefully there is a way, if so, tell me so I can also do it.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

i have no idea where that disk is. ill look some other time. do you have conquerors? if so, use that! duh

if not, i suggest you pick it up, its really worth the money for this expansion.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

AoE III looks stunning


----------



## satchmoe409 (Jan 14, 2005)

i cant wait to get it


----------



## jadester48 (Jan 13, 2005)

AoE2 is kinda similar to a number of other strategy games, in that they use plain text files to store much of the game's basic data (as in, unit stats, building stats, etc.)
if you do a google you should be able to find some info on how to change things like the max. population, if it is possible this way. However doing this will change it for every game of AoE2, not just your custom scenario.
It's like with Caesar 3, there's a file, i forget the name, that stores basic data for all the building types in the game. You can make it incredibly easy to get the highest level dwellings to develop, but if you make it too easy it's no longer a challenge...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

in3rt!a said:


> ok found it
> 
> its under the Players menu:
> 
> ...


I installed AoEII and I don't see any population settings ethier...


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> I installed AoEII and I don't see any population settings ethier...


in The Conquerors?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

age of kings


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

i was talkin' conquerors.

but it looks like no one else here is, so im wasting everyones time.


----------



## hlepme84 (Dec 9, 2004)

i dont have any aoe games i got aom instead and i created a scenario and put 300 pop for each player by clicking on player stats i think where u can give them max food, wood, gold, prayer, then theres pop i put 300 for each player.
but im not sure if thats the way aoe has but i think they were made by the same ppl so i only assume.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

i think we've established how to do it in The Conquerors Expansion, but that it is different in age of kings. in fact, it doesnt even look possible at all, unless you wanna screw with the variables that run the game, like one of you guys said, and risk messing something up.


----------



## FFfanatic (Jan 4, 2005)

For some reason, I can't set the hotkeys the way that I want. I would like to have a hotkey to select my scout cavalry so I can have him patrol an area. I've gone into the hotkeys menu and looked through all of the items, but I can't seem to find the default key to select a specific unit(starting scout cavalry) or a even a group of units so that I can find and move them easier. Also, is there a key so that the unit patrols all uncharted(black) territory, instead of just moving to a specific location.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

FFfanatic said:


> For some reason, I can't set the hotkeys the way that I want. I would like to have a hotkey to select my scout cavalry so I can have him patrol an area. I've gone into the hotkeys menu and looked through all of the items, but I can't seem to find the default key to select a specific unit(starting scout cavalry) or a even a group of units so that I can find and move them easier. Also, is there a key so that the unit patrols all uncharted(black) territory, instead of just moving to a specific location.


you probably cant select hotkeys for _specific_ units, but i thought there was one to scroll through all your scouts... maybe comma (,)?

as for patroling dark areas, if you hold R Shift as you select a way point, it will do a flag. if you keep holding shift and keeping click waypoints, it will creat many flags. he will go to each one in the order you click them, and you can put them anywhere on the map. when you have as many as you want, just let go of shift and click on more.


----------



## satchmoe409 (Jan 14, 2005)

you can patroll by clicking z


----------

